

The condescending mediocrity crisis - anantzoid
http://kemptmess.com/post/44480090999/the-condescending-mediocrity-crisis

======
fusiongyro
You have a fantastic vocabulary. It's a shame you have so little to say.

------
peteypao2013
Can't... parse... anything.

